# Word of the Day:  Scrupulous



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2021)

_adjective_


(of a person or process) diligent, thorough, and extremely attentive to details.
"the research has been carried out with scrupulous attention to detail.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

If we were ever to have a home built we would seek the most scrupulous builder that we could find.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2021)

I used to be scrupulous in my house cleaning but not so much now.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 6, 2021)

UNscrupulous: A dude without Scruples.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm scrupulous about hand-washing, when I get home from being outdoors..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m scrupulous about my hot fudge sundaes. Vanilla ice cream, just the right amount of sauce, whipped cream and nuts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 7, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I’m scrupulous about my hot fudge sundaes. Vanilla ice cream, just the right amount of sauce, whipped cream and nuts.


What... no maraschino cherries, Paps?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What... no maraschino cherries, Paps?


OMG...yes..I forgot.


----------

